# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  لمسات لاعب شباب المريخ  وليد علاء الدين فى مباراة مريخ حلفا - فيديو

## شيبا

* 
 الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ 
 مكتب تقنية المعلومات 
 قسم الملتميديا 

لاعب شباب المريخ وليد علاء الدين لاعب مهول الامكانيات صاحب لمسات فنية ساحرة 

اهم مميزاته هو اللعب من لمسة واحدة ولعب الباص الخادع كما يظهر فى الفيديو 

نسال الله ان يحفظه من العين 


الفيديو المرفق لقطات متنوعة من الشوط الثاني الذى شارك فيه فى مباراة مريخ حلفا 



..
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور شيبا . . . لاعب ممتع ربنا يحفظه
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
اتمني له التوفيق ومن الادارة الحرص عليه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الحبيب شيبا على الروائع
مشروع مستقبل وسط المريخ القادم
*

----------


## monzir ana

*ارجعوا لدقيقة واربعون ثانية شوفوا الباص دا ... الله يحفظوا ويبعد عنه الغرور 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا شيبا و وليد مستقبل المريخ بكل تاكيد 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مثل هؤلاء اللاعبين يجب ان يعطوا الفرصة الكافية في مثل هذه المباريات وايضا في المباريات الكبيرة خاصة التي يكسبها الفريق حتى يقوى عودهم ويتعودوا على الدخول في فورمة المباريات التنافسية الكبيرة .
وليد لاعب فنان وامثاله في المريخ كثر كانوا يمتعون الجمهور بلمساتهم الساحرة امثال اللاعب الفنان اسامة سكسك وعادل امين وسامي عز الدين وباكمبا وابراهومة فهولاء وجدوا الفرصة مع الفريق الكبير واستطاعوا في النهاية اثبات وجودهم ولكن ان يتم اهمال اللاعب والدفع باللاعبين الكبار فقط واهمال مثل هؤلاء يفضي بهم لانعدام الموهبة وموتها سريرياً  .
لذا على البدري ان ينتهج سياسة البديل الناجح وان كان البدري حتى الان لم يفعل ذلك ونخاف على المريخ من عدم وجود البديل الناجح في المباريات الكبيرة كما يجب ملاحظة ان اللاعبين الذين يقدمون اللمسة الساحرة والجميلة انعدموا في المريخ الا من فيصل العجب وبالطبع فان فيصل اصبح يشارك بالقطارة لذا نمنى النفس بولادة لاعب في فرقة المريخ الحالية وهاهي الفرصة تلوح في الافق لمدرب المريخ البدري بالدفع بالاعب وليد لكي يحجز مقعده في تشكيلة المريخ منذ وقت مبكر 
بالمناسبة ارشح هذا اللاعب ليكون بديلا لفيصل العجب في المريخ .
لذا نتمنى ان يجد الفرصة الكافية في المباريات القادمة 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعب   من  طينة   الكبار   يجب  منحه   الفرصه   ولكن   وين  مع  سئ   البدرى   ده  والله  العظيم   مفروض 

يكون   فى  أى  مباراة   أساسى   ...  ولكن   ما  أظن   نشوفه   مع   هدا   الممرن
                        	*

----------


## ودادنتود

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله يحتاج لعنايه خاصه اصبرو عليه انه موهبه
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* مشكووووووووووووور يا ابو الخلد علي الروائع 

وليد لاعب مهول وفنان بمعني الكلمة لكن لايرجي منه 

لأن البنية الجسمانية ضعيفه جداً .. 

اللعب الافريقي لا يقوى علية 

كذلك الديربي !!!!!  
*

----------


## محمد star

*هذا الاعب مبدع جميل جدا هذه الوليد
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*:fgf3::fgf3::fgf3:
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
صلوا على النبى 

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

:fgf3::fgf3::fgf3:
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
صلوا على النبى 





 الف علي الحبيب علي الصلاة والسلام 

بس ما لاعب المريخ الان !!!!؟؟ 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مع البدري ما حا يتجح .. قلبي عليك يا وليد
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي الطيب

*اري فيه مستقبل المريخ .. حفظه الله ورعاه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله ... نسأل الله عز وجل أن يحفظه من كل شر ...

مشكور حبيبنا شيبا ...

*

----------


## مامون العطبراوي

*مشكور الحبيب خالد شيبا

ونتمنى للجوهرة الغالية وليد كل توفيق ونجاح

ونتمنى أن يجـد الرعاية الكاملة والاهتمام بموهبته
*

----------


## نجوم الحصاحيصا

*موهبه جامده في زمن اصبحت المواهب عمله نادره,,,, ربنا يحفظه ,,,,, 
*

----------


## najma

*اللاعب مهاري ولمساته سحرية بالفعل

بس نحيف جدا
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*ربنا يحفظك يا ود يا لعاب وياريت لو المدرب أداه الفرص المتتالية بالتدريج حتى يقوى عوده ويصبح جاهزا للعب كأساسي الموسم القادم إن شاء الله ومن شر حاسد إذا حسد
                        	*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*شكرا شيبا ربنا يحفظك انت وهو وجميع الزعماء 
*

----------


## ابراهيم محمد

*الف شكر علي هاذا الفيديو الذي اعطاني الامل بمولد خليفة الملك فيصل بعد ان ظننت ان نساء وطني العظيم عجزن عن إنجاب مثل فيصل وكنت اقول إن الملك فيصل لان تستطيع امة ان تنجب مثلة .ولاكن احمد الله .وانشاء الله وليد يكون خليفة الملك  فيصل.
*

----------

